# Cyprus info for newbies



## Baggaz (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi everyone

My husband and i are newbies to this site so here goes my first note....

We are English (geordies) living in dubai but thinking of retiring in cyprus. Its one of my husbands fave places, although ive never been yet! hence our upcoming visit at the end of October.

We are traveling to the Paphos area, hiring a car and driving round to see the sites and view some villas. So we would be grateful for any constructive feedback, hints on the areas, facilities, where to go........or not to go etc. 

Also main social areas, restaurants, ex pat haunts.......to meet people!

Cheers


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Baggaz said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My husband and i are newbies to this site so here goes my first note....
> 
> ...



Hi, welcome to the forum.

We moved here from Abu Dhabi 18 months ago so faced the same situation as you do. You will find much useful information on this site covering all the questions you will undoubtably have, so have a good trawl around.
When you arrive next month I would be more than happy to meet up for a coffee and a chat. Let me know if you are interested.

Rema


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

You have a PM.


----------



## Baggaz (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks Rema 
I will have a good look around the site. Yep would be great to meet up for coffee, we are flying over on the 25th till 30th october. So we will have to arrange something. 
Im really looking forward to visiting. As you know dubai is ridiculously hot at the minute, so i cant wait for some nice european weather. &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Baggaz (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks martin, checked out your pm, i dont think i can reply as i understand the rules, i have to make 5 posts before i can get full access. 
But i appreciate it, i will look forward to reading that at xmas, i am sure it will be very knowledgeable.


----------



## BBell (Sep 9, 2021)

Hi all

Quite a while since the last post I know but seems the logical place to start! Another soon to be Cyprus expat, will be moving to Limassol in January to start a new job and was looking for any tips, pointers and hopefully meet ups if there were available as will be relocating on my own! Have moved a bit with work previously so know how important it is to try and meet some new people! Enjoy all the usual things like dinner and drinks(Brit!) but also play a lot of golf and was shocked to read I can even ski in Cyprus!! Am moving from jersey in the Channel Islands so also love the outdoors be it the beach or hiking etc which I’m also happy to read Cyprus has plenty of! Also any pointers on the rental market/areas of Limassol I should focus on originally till I find my feet would be much appreciated. Or just any general info/pitfalls I should be wary of would be amazing. Or even if if hit completely the wrong forum any guidance would be much appreciated!!! Thx all and hipefully looking forward to meeting some of you in the near future. Many thanks Bruce


----------

